# Pokemon ALIVE! Only on Discovery Channel.



## sectoid (Feb 23, 2011)

Remember when Animal Planet did that documentary about dragons? Or when Discovery Channel showed that Alien Planet documentary? Well, Somebody on Serebii wondered what a pokemon documentary would be like, so he made a topic on it, which unfortunatly is now locked. So, I decided to post it here! (For the original thread, go HERE.)
So what do you think Pokemon would be like if they really existed in our world? Would it be heaven? Or would we be fucked?  What would the documentary be like? What would the commercial for the documentary look like? Let your imagination (and all hell) break loose! ^_^


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 23, 2011)

POKEMON ALIVE​*shows a Teddiursa nomming a candy and evolving into Ursaring*
Hi, I'm Steve Bobbington with breaking news. Pokémon are real! Go Pokéball! *throws Pokéball at camera*


----------



## sectoid (Feb 23, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> POKEMON ALIVE​*shows a Teddiursa nomming a candy and evolving into Ursaring*
> Hi, I'm Steve Bobbington with breaking news. Pokémon are real! Go Pokéball! *throws Pokéball at camera*


*Camera lens cracks when the pokeball hits the camera, the camera falls over*
Camera man: OW! What the hell, man! You just gave me a friggin' black eye! Son of a bitch!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

I think that it would be a lot more dangerous. Like, in the games the towns are mostly separated by routes and caves, right? While in the modern world, most towns are connected, right next to each other. Sure, people live in houses on the routes, but the towns are really pretty spread far apart. In the show it seems like they're all at least a whole day's walk apart, and usually more than that.

Coming from that, everyone would need a pokémon if they wanted to travel, or someone reliable to travel with. The reason trainers have pokémon while traveling around is for protection. Those pokémon can do some nasty things, really! 

But with pokémon, then we'd have more nature around. That's always a good thing.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 24, 2011)

Ten year old kids carrying around weapons of mass destruction can't _possibly_ be a bad thing. Not at all.

The upside is that we'd have the capability to protect ourselves, and I suppose there'd be measures put in place to prevent a trainer from going totally rogue.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, they probably have at least fourteen-year-old kids with better weapons of mass destruction to stop the ten-year-olds of lesser destruction if they get out of hand... There'd at least be a better police force than in the games, though. More realistic.


----------



## sectoid (Feb 24, 2011)

lol.
George Bush: Ah, dun worry, Arceus will show Bin Laden not to mess with anybody!
XD


----------



## Professor Wesker (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm all for it. I'd give anything to see a Tyranitar demolish a coffee shop.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 24, 2011)

Mah Boi said:


> I'm all for it. I'd give anything to see a Tyranitar demolish a coffee shop.


yes!


----------



## Wargle (Feb 24, 2011)

Or the coffee shop use a Feraligatr to demolish Tyranitar.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 25, 2011)

Steve Bobbington here, bringing you live from a random coffe shop, where Tyrantar and Feraligatr are duking it out! *Tyranitar and Feraligatr Hyper Beam Steve*
Cameraman: Haha!


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 25, 2011)

Realistically, though, things would be scary... and there is no way I would ever build near a Tyranitar habitat. gulp.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't see why not, provided that they weren't given to 10-year olds.  At least graduate high school first (or at least a GED.) where you have a decent head on your shoulders and "accidentally" wreaking havoc on the world.  Pokemon 101 classes? Yes, please!

 I saw this and went "Pokemon ALIVE....CRAPWHAT?"


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be vegetarian.

Do you see yourself choping Torchics for food? I dont.

EDIT: Also Miltanks would utterly destroy the Slaughterhouse material. 

*Machinery used Cut!

*Miltank used Fire Puch!

*Machinery fainted!


----------



## Glaciachan (Mar 6, 2011)

Like Seritinajii said, there would be a better police force. Of course, when you think about it, any police force would be better than just Officer Jennys...

Also, I imagine Pokemon would be good tools for criminals too. For example, think about what kind of white-collar crimes could be committed using Alakazam and its vast knowledge.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 7, 2011)

Glaciachan said:


> Also, I imagine Pokemon would be good tools for criminals too. For example, think about what kind of white-collar crimes could be committed using Alakazam and its vast knowledge.


I wonder how easy it would actually be to obtain these kinds of Pokémon, though. You'd have to trade with someone to get an Alakazam - maybe there would be restrictions and licenses necessary to get certain Pokémon? I'm pretty sure that, in falconry, there are different kinds of restrictions on different kinds of birds. Maybe it'd be similar.

If someone offered me the choice of this world or the Pokémon world, I'd be strongly, strongly tempted to choose the Pokémon world, however dangerous. <3


----------



## mewtini (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, me too. How would trading in real life work?


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Mar 7, 2011)

sectoid said:


> lol.
> George Bush: Ah, dun worry, Arceus will show Bin Laden not to mess with anybody!
> XD


X3

It would be pretty cool, but when you take into consideration the realism behind it, it'd be very dangerous, and thus great responsibility will be (hopefully) taken for granted. 

And of course, there will be those bad people who will use Pokémon to their advantage, and we'd all be screwed. Forget planes, machine guns, and bombs, criminals and terrorists are using freakin' powerful creatures to screw us over. It'd be a very, very bloody war. 

:blank: As for the documentary...

Host: We see before us the elusive Pikachu in its natural habitat. Pikachu travel in groups. Due to their small size, they use a method called "mobbing" to surround prey, and corner it. The ability to use electric attacks even from above makes escape nearly impossible--oh look, an ever-curious Pikachu kit has come to investigate! A single litter can have as much as a dozen kits, and though they're born blind, they are born with teeth, and are able to defe--OH DEAR GOD GET IT OFF! AUUGH! AUUGH!

Cameraman: Hold on, sir, I'll get it--(looks around) ...sir? We seem to be surrounded.

Host: SON OF A BI--

(thunder clap)

Kid: (watching the show) :freaked:


----------



## mewtini (Mar 7, 2011)

Um. Yeah, that would happen. Um. Pokemon are shown to not be QUITE that mean...not that it'd be safe, but they wouldn't be that vicious...


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Mar 8, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> Um. Yeah, that would happen. Um. Pokemon are shown to not be QUITE that mean...not that it'd be safe, but they wouldn't be that vicious...


Why else would Professor Oak say it's dangerous to walk 15 feet from our house? Pokémon are naturally wild animals, so that viciousness would be a result of them being territorial or starving. 

Unless they're a Vigoroth, Mankey, or Primeape. They are exceptions.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 8, 2011)

Just imagine getting a hug from a Scyther or a Muk. Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 8, 2011)

Awh, I was thinking about this the other day! :3

Like...I imagine you'd have to go to school until you were say, 16, which is when you'd have the qualifications to catch Pokemon. Pokeballs wouldn't be sold if you didn't have ID and if you owned a Pokemon in a Pokeball and were under 16 It'd be treated similarly to like, being caught with Alcohol or something. You could have Pokemon as pets as opposed to being fighting Pokemon, but they'd be more laid back, like a housecat's nature in comparison to a tiger or a wildcat...
n_n

Most families would probably have a ~family pokemon~ for protection, but ones who didn't could hire one for travelling from moneysucking companies...Like hiring cars! :3

Bahahahahahaha, it's really fun to think about it...!


----------



## Glace (Mar 8, 2011)

Would that mean you'd see a bunch of dead Pachirisu and Deerling on the side of the road? Poor things. Imagine having Shandera just staring at you while eating dinner... It would probably eat the leftovers. Aw, _crap_. that means the Vanillish I'd be eating would be staring at me with puppy eyes the whole time... I would wreak of guilt! so many possibilities! :3


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 9, 2011)

This idea makes me very glad to be a vegetarian...
Imagine like, Pidgey legs or something instead of chicken legs!! D:


----------



## Lili (Mar 9, 2011)

Pidgey legs = finger-lickin' good!


----------



## Xelac (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think that people would be eating Pokemon...  Think about it, the Pokemon world has, as of now, 649 Pokemon, and ours has _millions_ of animal species.  So, Pokemon may be the strongest and smartest creatures in the world, but there must be lesser creatures without types that could be edible.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 2, 2011)

The factor of a documentary upon Pokemon itself would be interesting - especially from a sociological standpoint, consider how major an impact nature has held upon our own current and advancing society. With such Pokemon holding the aforementioned role these interesting differences shall be expanded upon and theorized with a pleasure only matched by digging through various Pokemon write-ups dealing with factors of science. The evolutionary factor - not Pokemon-based evolution, but Darwinist evolution - would also be considered an interesting puzzle, considering how such an unremarkable species has grown to dominate the world over such "fauna" considered holding more intelligence i.e. Alakazam and Reuniclus. But perhaps evolution may simply work in a different manner.



Sweetie Belle said:


> Pidgey legs = finger-lickin' good!


I do hear Colonel Sandshrew's Kanto Fried Pidgey is gaining quite the popularity.



Xelac said:


> I don't think that people would be eating Pokemon...  Think about it, the Pokemon world has, as of now, 649 Pokemon, and ours has _millions_ of animal species.  So, Pokemon may be the strongest and smartest creatures in the world, but there must be lesser creatures without types that could be edible.


If I am not mistaken, I do believe various scenarios in the anime and a certain tome about the history of the relationship between such Pokemon and humans in the Canalave Library implied the consumption of Pokemon by such humans. Of course, the scenario itself is considered odd, considering how humans and Pokemon are in general considered more equals than the relationship between humanity and animals in reality.


----------

